
Erasmus University Rotterdam builds first virtual campus in the Netherlands - vinrob92
https://www.eur.nl/en/news/erasmus-university-rotterdam-builds-first-virtual-campus-netherlands
======
bachmeier
Virtual, as in Minecraft, which is much cooler than the title suggests

